# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  Λυκοπένιο

## jk21

Στο θέμα αυτό,

θα καταθέσουμε τις απόψεις μας, σχετικά με το Λυκοπένιο, όπως αυτό περιγράφεται στο παρακάτω άρθρο. 


*Λυκοπένιο*

----------


## mitsman

Προβλέπω νεες αυγοτροφες στο εμποριο!!!!

----------


## geog87

Θα μας τρελανεις τελειως...

----------


## jk21

http://www.fao.org/fileadmin/templat...rom_tomato.pdf

πιο πανω περιγραφεται και ο τροπος εξαγωγης εκχυλισματος και η συσταση του ,που μπορουμε να δουμε οτι εχει και αρκετα ω3 και ω6 λιπαρα οξεα 

υπαρχει και σαν συμπληρωμα διατροφης σε φαρμακεια ,για τους λογους που ειδατε στα αρθρα του αρχικου ποστ

αλλα εμεις ανετα μπορουμε να το προσθεσουμε σαν πελτε ντοματα (το παχυρευστο σκευασμα που υπαρχει στα μαρκετ .οχι ο πολτος ,το πιο πυκνο ) στην συνταγη οποιοσδηποτε αυγοτροφης ψηνεται στο φουρνο  .Μαλιστα το θετικο της ολης υποθεσης ειναι ,οτι σε αντιθεση με αλλες χρωστικες πχ ανθοκυανινες  ,με την θερμανση του ,αυξανει την βιοδιαθεσιμοτητα του (οπως ειχα ψιλοκαταλαβει απο τα αρθρα και μου εξηγησε αναλυτικα η διατροφολογος (με σπουδες και οχι κατ εφημισμον τυπου jk ) του φορουμ ,που με εχει αφησει και αλωνιζω .... 

σε καταλληλες ποσοτητες (για να μην λασπωσει το μιγμα ) ισως να μπορουσε να χορηγηθει και στις  συνταγες που δεν θελουν ψησιμο ,πχ εκεινη με τα μπισκοτα .Ισως αναμικτη με κουσκους αντι νερου ,για να απορροφησει την οποια υγρασια τους ,ή με επιπλεον μπισκοτο (αλλα τοτε θελει και καποια προσθηκη κροκου ,για να μην πεσουν οι πρωτεινες )

Προσεξτε ! δεν μιλαμε για μια ανοιχτου πορτοκαλι χρωστικη ,αλλα μια κατακοκκινη σε αποχρωση πλησιον της κανθαξανθινης  και οχι υδατοδιαλυτης οπως οι ανθοκυανινες πχ των βατομουρων που αποβαλλονται σε μεγαλο μερος μεσω των εντερων .Ειναι λιποδιαλυτη και η διαθεσιμοτητα της στο οργανισμο γινεται με τον ιδιο τροπο των καροτενοειδων και της κανθαξανθινης

----------


## nick13

Ειναι ηδη στον φουρνο και σιγοψηνετε,θα ερθουν σε λιγο και οι αναλογες φωτο...
Ευχαριστουμε για ακομα μια φορα !!

----------


## nick13

Ετοιμη η αυγοτροφη βαση της συνταγης του φιλου Δημηρη jk21
με προσθηκη λυκοπενιου(1 κουταλια της σουπας πελτε αλλα μου ειπε και 2 κουταλιες αφοβα) και ενος καροτου τριμμενου που προσθεσα
μολις κρυωσει θα ανεβασω και φωτο που θα εχει περασει η αυγοτροφη και μια βολτα απο το multi !!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## panos70

εγω βλεπω κοκκινα θα τα κανω παλι αλλα τα τιμπραντο αυτη φορα  :Jumping0045:  :Confused0053:  :Confused0053:  :Confused0053:

----------


## nick13

> εγω βλεπω κοκκινα θα τα κανω παλι αλλα τα τιμπραντο αυτη φορα


χαχχαχαχαχαχα Πανο  με αυτη τη συνταγη μπορει και να βγει τιποτα μοναδικο ποτε δεν ξερεις  :Jumping0011:

----------


## koukoulis

Σε περίπτωση που φτιάχνετε οι ίδιοι σάλτσα από ντομάτες, έχετε υπόψη σας ότι σε συνθήκες βρασμού, το λυκοπένιο αρχίζει να απελευθερώνεται μετά το πρώτο μισάωρο, οπότε χρειάζεστε αρκετή ώρα

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη ανοιγεις τους ασκους του αιολου......................  πολυ τρομερη ιδεα....!!!!
ουτε που μου περασε απο το μυαλο.............

----------


## jk21

Χαρη για τους απλους  χομπιστες μπορει να ειναι χρησιμο ... για τους αλλους ,εχουν αντιανεμικο και δεν καταλαβαινουν τιποτα ... μακαρι να διαψευστω 

ποιος ασχοληθηκε με το οτι αποφευγουνε οι εκτροφεις κοκκινων την λουτεινη ,ενω ειναι αυτη που βαφει το πουλι (red siskin ) το οποιο εχει μεταδωσει το γονιδιο για κοκκινο χρωματισμο στο καναρινι;  ελαχιστοι ...

----------


## οδυσσέας

...εκει που τρωγαμε την σουπιτσα με την κινοα ασπρη, τωρα μας λες να την κανουμε κοκκινιστη... :Confused0006: 
*θα σταματησεις επιτελους να μας χαλας την ''σουπα''???????? 



*

----------


## nick13

Η αυγοτροφη ειναι ετοιμη και τριμμενη,την εχω χωρισει σε ισες δωσεις των 200 γρ εκ των οποιων η μια  θα μεινει στο ψυγειο για την καθημερινη χρηση 
των πουλιων και η υπολοιπη θα αποθηκευτει στην καταψυξη,το ποτηρι που φαινεται στη φωτο ειναι το νερο ανακατεμενο μαζι με τις βιταμινες και την χρωστικη
(για την καθημερινη χρηση ωστε να ειναι παντα φρεσκο)και κατοπην προσθεσα το κους κους για την απορροφηση του


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## jk21

> ...εκει που τρωγαμε την σουπιτσα με την κινοα ασπρη, τωρα μας λες να την κανουμε κοκκινιστη...
> *θα σταματησεις επιτελους να μας χαλας την ''σουπα''????????*


τωρα αν σου πω ,οτι χθες το βραδυ ειχα γραψει ποστ  που μιλουσα για τραχανοσουπες με κινοα ,που απο λευκες ,θα σερβιρονται πια και με σαλτσα ,θα με πιστεψεις; και λεω ασε να μην πω παλι την κακια μου και γινω << μικρος >> ,αλλα τωρα δεν κρατηθηκα  ... 

ας σοβαρευτω ... αν καποιοι ειναι εξυπνοι και οχι εγωιστες ,μαλλον θα αξιζε να βαλουν στα ραφια τους ,οχι βεβαια τοματοπελτε (εχουν τα μαρκετ μπολικο ... ) αλλα συμπυκνωμενο εκχυλισμα λυκοπενιου ,που σιγουρα δεν θα ειναι της τιμης που εχουν καψουλες που κυκλοφορουν στα φαρμακεια και σιγουρα δεν θα επιβαρυνει  συκωτια σε συστηματικη συνεχιζομενη χρηση για πανω απο ενα ετος ,οπως η κανθαξανθινη

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Ειναι σωστη και γνωστη η χρηση ντοματας  στα μιγματα για την β καροτινη,
δεν εφαρμοζεται ομως στα εμπορικα μιγματα γιατι ειναι απαραιτητη η χρηση ψυγειου.

Και εδω θα εχεις μειωμενη αποδοχη του μιγματος απο τα πουλια αν δεν βαλεις (μυκητοτροφη) ζαχαρη,
και θα παρατηρησης οτι οσο αυξανεις την ντοματα για να δωσεις β καροτινη, τοσο θα μειωνεται η αποδοχη.

----------


## nick13

μολις αναμηχθηκε και το κους κους με την αυγοτροφη,φαινονται οι κοκκινοι κοκκοι
επισης προσθεσα και 2 κουταλιες γαιδουραγκαθελαιο για να γινει περισσοτερο σε στυλ πατε
τωρα το μονο που μενει ειναι αν θα το φανε...
Σε ευχαριστω Δημητρη


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## jk21

Δεν ειναι για β Καροτινη Νικο .Ειναι για το λυκοπενιο (πολυ πιο κοκκινο απο την καροτινη ) ,που μπορει να δοθει ειτε ερασιτεχνικα με παστα ντοματας ,θα ελεγα σε ικανη ποσοτητα και σε μικρη προσθηκη σε μια αυγοτροφη (ψημενη ) και δεν νομιζω ο πελτες να ειναι απο τη φυση του πολυ αγλυκος ,ενω παραλληλα σε οποιον θελει να το παρεχει πιο σωστα και επαγγελματικα  ,κυκλοφορουν στο εμποριο σκευασματα καθαρου εκχυλισματος λυκοπενιου ,που ειναι ισχυροτατα σε πυκνοτητα και σε δραση ως προς την χρωστικοτητα .Δεν νομιζω η γευση της κανθαξανθινης να ειναι πιο προσιτη ...

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Δεν αμφιβαλω,το ιδιο ισχυει και για το λυκοπενιο,
την αποδοχη πως θα εξασφαλισης????

----------


## jk21

θα δειξει η πραξη Νικο ... Ειτε θεωρητικα (καπου ειχαμε δει κατι ερευνες ) ,ειτε και στην πραξη ,μαλλον (οχι μονο εγω ) εχουμε διαπιστωσει οτι μαλλον το αρωμα μιας τροφης ,μετρα στα πουλια πιο πολυ απο τη γευση (οι ερευνες μιλουν για οχι ισχυρη αντιληψη της γευσης στα πουλια ) και το αρωμα με ξυσμα πορτοκαλιου ,οι δοκιμες σε οσες συνταγες εχει μπει ,δειχνει να εχει ανταποκριση .Αν καλυπτει το (  πιθανον μη αποδεκτο στα πουλια ) αρωμα της ντοματας ,πιστευω με μερικες δοκιμες και παραλλαγες ,θα υπαρξει και η αποδοχη .Δεχομαι οτι μπορει καποιοι (για να το λες ) το εχουν δοκιμασει ,αλλα δεν ξερω αν το κανανε με επιμονη και σωστα .Αν κανανε χρηση ντοματας και οχι συμπυκνωμενου πελτε ,και περισσοτερη ποσοτητα θα χρειαστηκε να βαλουν και λιγοτερα αποτελεσματα θα ειχαν ,γιατι δεν ξερω αν διαβασες κατι που ειπα ,οσο πιο θερμικα επεξεργασμενη η ντοματα ,τοσο μεγαλυτερη η βιοδιαθεσιμοτητα και η πυκνοτητα του λυκοπενιου της !

Κοντος ψαλμος αλληλουια ! τα πρωτα νεα θα ερθουν απο τον Νικο (nick 13 ) και ασχημα να ειναι ,τιποτα δεν προδικαζει την συνεχεια ... εγω θα βρω τροπο ! ενα πουλακι με λιγοτερη κανθαξανθινη στα συκωτια του και μονο ,ειναι για μενα μεγαλο κινητρο !

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Μαζι σου ειμαι αρκει να αποταξεις την ζαχαρη για αλλη μια φορα, :Icon Rolleyes: 

το αρωμα προσελκυει μονον πελατες,οπως και το χρωμα,η δε ζαχαρη μονον πωλησεις και προβληματα,
για την γευση και τα λιπαρα πανε στο νιζερ,αρωμα δεν εχει.

Εχασαν τα χρηματα τους οσοι παρουσιασαν καποιο μιγμα στην αγορα,χωρις την προσθηκη καποιας μορφης γλυκαντικου,γιατι δεν ειχε μεγαλη αποδοχη.

Η καταξανθινη κακως τους επιβαλλετε οπως και πολλα αλλα,
γιατι δεν εστιαζουμε στη φυσικη διατροφη και την ωμοφαγια οπως η φυση υπαγορευει και εγγυαται,τουλαχιστον για τα πουλια.

----------


## nick13

λοιπον παιδια τα νεα ειναι πολυ καλα,μετα απο 45 λεπτα που δεν εδειχναν κανενα ενδιαφερον τα κοινα καναρινια επεσαν στην κυριολεξια με τα μουτρα
στα μωσαικα και στα κοκκινα τους εβγαλα τις τροφες τις υπολοιπες να δω αν θα πανε.αυτη τη στιγμη τρωνε και αυτα
δοκιμαστε το ανεπιφυλακτα.μια παρατηρηση ηθελα να κανω..οσο καιρο εχω τα συγκεκριμενα καναρινια ετρωγαν γνωστη αυγοτροφη του εμπορειου
και περιμενα οτι θα τους παρει πολυ περισσοτερο χρονο για να συνηθησουν,κατι το οποιο εγινε σε μολις 45 λεπτα.
τους προσθεσα μεσα στις ταιστρες τους λιγο κια καμελινα και νιζερ που μου προτεινε ο Δημητρης(jk21) και εγινε πιο ελκυστικο

Ημουν απο αυτους που ελεγα σιγα μην κατσω να φτιαξω και αυγοτροφη δικη μου..
τελικα ειδα στην πραξη οτι ειναι πολυ ευκολο,πολυ γρηγορο,πολυ πιο οικονομικο(απο αυτην που επερνα)
και σιγουρα πολυ πιο υγιεινο !!!

----------


## jk21

Νατη η πρωτη εφαρμογη στην πραξη ! δεν ξερω πως ειχανε γινει οι παλιες ,αλλα σιγουρα δεν ηταν εντος ψημενου κεικ ...

----------


## aeras

> και σιγουρα πολυ πιο υγιεινο !!!



Δεν υπάρχει πολύ υγιεινό ή λιγότερο υγιεινό, η τροφή είναι η δεν είναι υγιεινή. Οποιαδήποτε τροφή που έχει θερμανθεί για τα πουλιά είναι ανθυγιεινή.

----------


## jk21

αρα καθε ετοιμη αυγοτροφη ,που για να γινει θερμαινεται προφανως ,ειναι ανθυγιεινη; 


αν οτι θερμαινεται ειναι ανθυγιεινο ,πιο ειναι λιγοτερο ανθυγιεινο  πιθανοτατα; αυτο που εμεις διαλεγουμε τις πρωτες υλες και την ποιοτητα τους ή αυτο που δεν ξερουμε τις πρωτες υλες  (εν μερει τουλαχιστον ) και απο αυτες που γνωριζουμε οτι αναγραφονται ,ξερουμε οτι ειναι ποιοτητας προοριζομενης για ζωοτροφη και οχι αυτης για ανθρωπινης τροφης; γιατι ακομα και να αποδεχθουμε οτι μια κορυφαια πχ εταιρια του χωρου ,προτιμα να αυξησει το κοστος παραγωγης και να μειωσει το κερδος ,διαλεγοντας πρωτες υλες προοριζομενες για ανθρωπους ,ποσες απο ολες αυτες τις εταιριες νομιζεις οτι μπορει να κανουν το ιδιο; γιατι νομιζεις οτι μεγαλες εταιριες ,ενω πληρωνουν περισσοτερα διαλεγοντας πρωτες υλες προοριζομενες για ανθρωπους ,δεν τις αναγραφουν στη συσταση (χωρις ποσοστα για να μην χαλα κανενα μυστικο συνταγης ) για να διαφημισουν κιολας οτι εχουν αγνα υλικα; Οταν πολυ καλα ξερουμε ,οτι οποιοσδηποτε ανταγωνιστης ,υλικα σε ποσοστα πανω απο 5 % (βασικα και πολυ λιγοτερο αλλα εστω τοσο ) μπορει με τα χημικα εργαστηρια που εχει ,να τις ανιχνευσει ασχετως ακριβειας ποσοστου; (που και αυτο σχετικα μπορει να το κανει μαλλον ...)

----------


## aeras

Δημήτρη,  ανεξαρτήτου μάγειρα και υλικών κατασκευής ανθυγιεινή είναι

----------


## jk21

επειδη εδω μιλαμε βεβαια για λυκοπενιο και φυσικα και τροπο χορηγησης αυτου ή αλλης χρωστικης ,εσυ αν ησουν εκτροφεας καναρινιων χρωματος με ποιον τροπο θα χορηγουσες την οποια χρωστικη σου ,οταν ολες οι αυγοτροφες για σενα ειναι ανθυγιεινες; ακομα και στα πουλια που εχεις δεν ταιζεις κανενα ειδος αυγοτροφης ; μονο σπορους; περα απο το χασιμο των ενζυμων και μειωση καποιων βιταμινων με το ψησιμο ,σε τι αλλο ειναι ανθυγιεινο μια αυγοτροφη με ποιοτικα υλικα; πως αλλιως μπορουμε να τα χορηγησουμε στα πουλια τα ιδια υλικα χωρις ψησιμο;

----------


## aeras

Εάν τα κατέβαζα σε εκθέσεις μόνο χρωστικές όλα τα άλλα είναι παραμύθια, αλλά και εάν τα είχα για να τα θωρώ πάλι χρωστικές θα χορηγούσα δεν μου αρέσει να τα έβλεπα πορτοκαλί. Και όλα αυτά τα λέω διότι κάποτε είχα κόκκινα.  Ταΐζω έτυμη αυγοτροφή ποτέ δεν είπα ότι είναι υγιεινή. Εάν κάποιος θελει να κάνει υγιεινή διατροφή στα πουλιά του πρέπει να ταΐζει φυσικά τρόφιμα όπως βρίσκονται στην φύση ούτε επεξεργασμένα, ούτε ψημένα.

----------


## jk21

Ποιος σου ειπε να μην δωσεις χρωστικη; καταρχην γιατι δεν θα επελεγες να το κανεις με κεικ ψημενο απο σενα και θα επαιρνες ετοιμη; γιατι δεν θα δοκιμαζες στην κανθαξανθινη να προσθεσεις μεσω του κεικ το φωτεινο λυκοπενιο σε καποια λογικη συμπληρωματικη ποσοτητα ,για να σου δωσει λαμψη; οταν υπαρχουν ετοιμα σκευασματα που περιεχουν β καροτινη ή και 8 apo carotenal με πορτοκαλι αποχρωσεις για να δινουν αυτον το φωτεινο τονο ...

και ποιος σου ειπε οτι μονο η κανθαξανθινη ειναι καθαρη χρωστικη ; 

αυτα τι ειναι; 

lycopen.jpg 509.jpg likopenio.jpg img_00455_big_normal.jpg

σαν  χρωστικη αν το ψαξεις θα δεις οτι κυκλοφορα και παγκοσμιως 


http://www.food-info.net/uk/e/e160d.htm

http://www.food-info.net/uk/caro/lycopene.htm

αυτο ειναι λυκοπενιο 




και αυτη κανθαξανθινη 





γιατι να μην δοκιμαστει ,εστω συμπληρωματικα ,κατι που δεν εχει τις παρενεργειες της ... ισως μαλιστα ειναι και το αντιθετο (δεν χαρακτηριζεται τυχαια superfood )


επισης η κανθαξανθινη του εμποριου ,το γνωστο carophyll red ή αντιγραφες του ,ειναι 10% κανθαξανθινη .τα υπολοιπα ειναι προσθετα εκδοχα (αμυλο και αλλες ουσιες ) στα οποια αναμιγνυεται για να εχει καλυτερη διαθεσιμοτητα στην τροφη

----------


## aeras

Γιατί εγώ βαριέμαι να μαγειρέψω για μένα θα μαγειρεύω για τα πουλιά? Τα αγοράζω έτοιμα και ησυχάζω. Άλλωστε όποιο τρόπο και να επιλέξω ανθυγιεινός είναι
πίνακας χρωματισμού για τη συγκεκριμένα φρούτα ή λαχανικά
Ο ακόλουθος πίνακας δίνει τις φυτοχημικές ή φυτοχημικές τάξη που παρέχει η κύρια πηγή του χρωματισμού για τη συγκεκριμένη φρούτα ή λαχανικά 
*DOMINANT PHYTOCHEMICAL PIGMENTS*

*COLOR** ΧΡΩΜΑ* 
*PIGMENT** PIGMENT* 
*FRUIT OR VEGETABLE** ΦΡΟΥΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΛΑΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ* 

*RED** RED* 
*Anthocyanins** Ανθοκυανίνες*
*Strawberries, Raspberries, Cherries, Cranberries, Pomegranates, Apples, Red Grapes* *Φράουλες, σμέουρα, κεράσια, τα βατόμουρα, τα ρόδια, μήλα, κόκκινα σταφύλια* 

*Lycopene** Λυκοπένιο* 
*Tomatoes, Pink Grapefruit, Watermelon* *Οι ντομάτες, ροζ γκρέιπφρουτ, καρπούζι* 

*Betacyanins** Betacyanins* 
*Beets* *Τεύτλα* 

*ORANGE** ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΙ* 
*Beta-carotene** Β-καροτένιο* 
*Carrots, Mangoes, Apricots, Cantelope, Pumpkin, Sweet Potatoes* *Καρότα, μάνγκο, βερίκοκα, Cantelope, κολοκύθα, γλυκοπατάτες* 

*Beta-cryptoxanthin** Βήτακρυπτοξανθίνη* 
*Oranges, Tangerines* *Πορτοκάλια, μανταρίνια* 

*BLUE/PURPLE** BLUE / PURPLE* 
*Anthocyanins** Ανθοκυανίνες* 
*Blueberries, Plums, Eggplant, Concord grapes* *Βατόμουρα, δαμάσκηνα, μελιτζάνα, Concord σταφύλια* 

*YELLOW** ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟ* 
*Lutein, Zeaxantin** Λουτεΐνη, Zeaxantin* 
*Corn, Avocado* *Καλαμπόκι, Αβοκάντο* 

*Curcumin** Η κουρκουμίνη* 
*Tumeric (Curry)* *Tumeric (Curry)* 

*GREEN** ΠΡΑΣΙΝΟ* 
*Chlorophyll** Χλωροφύλλη* 
*Broccoli, Kale, Spinach, Cabbage, Asparagus, Green Tea* *Μπρόκολο, λάχανο, σπανάκι, λάχανο, σπαράγγια, το πράσινο τσάι* 

*BLACK** ΜΑΥΡΟ* 
*Thearubigens** Thearubigens* 
*Black tea* *Το μαύρο τσάι* 

*Anthocyanins** Ανθοκυανίνες* 
*Blackberries* *Βατόμουρα*

----------


## panos70

> *aeras*                 Δεν υπάρχει πολύ υγιεινό ή λιγότερο υγιεινό, η τροφή είναι η δεν είναι  υγιεινή. Οποιαδήποτε τροφή που έχει θερμανθεί για τα πουλιά είναι  ανθυγιεινή.


 


> *aeras*            Ταΐζω έτυμη αυγοτροφή ποτέ δεν είπα ότι είναι υγιεινή. Εάν κάποιος θελει  να κάνει υγιεινή διατροφή στα πουλιά του πρέπει να ταΐζει φυσικά  τρόφιμα όπως βρίσκονται στην φύση ούτε επεξεργασμένα, ούτε ψημένα.


   Μιχαλη με αυτα που λες και απο οσο γνωριζω και εχω διαβασει  με αυτα τα.....λιγα που εχεις γραψει εδω μεσα και τα διαβαζω προσεκτικα, καταρριπτεις τον μυθο (σαν την εκπομπη)  της καλης υγιεινης  φτιαχτης αυγοτροφης και της κακης ετοιμης αγοραστης μεγαλων εταιριων,κι εγω πιστευω πως ειναι σαν να πηγαινεις  στο φουρνο να αγοραζεις ψωμι η να το κανεις στον αρτοπαρασκευαστη στο σπιτι σου,ποιος το λεει πως αυτος που κανει ψωμι στο σπιτι θα ζηση περισσοτερο απο αυτον που το αγοραζει ετοιμο απο τον φουρνο η το πρατηριο ;

----------


## jk21

θα συμφωνουσα μαζι σου ΠΑΝΟ ,αν δεν υπηρχανε ξεκαθαρες παραμετροι ... στο σπιτι σου και στο φουρνο ,θα φας ψωμι απο αλευρι που προοριζεται για ανθρωπους .Μεχρι να δω τα συστατικα των bakery products δεν ξερω καν τι τρωνε τα πουλια που τρωνε ετοιμες αυγοτροφες ... 

επισης αν ο Μιχαλης συνεκρινε την οποια επεξεργασια υποκεινται στην παρασκευη τους και τα μεν και τα δε και εβγαζε οτι ο βαθμος ανθυγιεινοτητας ειναι ιδιος . Κοινη συνιστωσα υπαρχει μονο στην ελλειψη ενζυμων που καταστρεφονται πανω απο 50 βαθμους .Ο ανθρωπος ομως δεν τρωει μονο ανεπεξεργαστες τροφες γιατι πχ οταν απαιτουνται πρωτεινες ,δεν μπορει να τις δωσει ουτε το ωμο κρεας ,ουτε το ωμο αυγο (γιατι και να ειμασταν σαρκοφαγοι ωμης σαρκας  ,θα ειχαμε θεμα με μικροβια που κουβαλα ) ,ουτε της βασικης φυτικης πρωτεινης που μπορει να προσομοιασει του κρεατος (σογια ) η οποια εχει ουσιες που την υποχρεωνουν να μαγειρευτει ,αλλιως δημιουργει σοβαρα πεπτικα προβληματα 

Κανενας και πρωτος εγω (βλεπε θεμα << pellet >> απο την μια  και παροχη χορταρικων  απο την αλλη ) δεν ειπε να στερησουμε σπορους και χορταρικα στα πουλια ,για να τα δωσουμε ολα μαγειρεμενα ειτε σαν pellet ειτε σαν αυγοτροφη .Ο συνδιασμος τους με καταλληλη ποσοστοση ανα εποχη ,ειναι το βελτιστο .Τα ενζυμα δινονται με τους σπορους ,δεν ειναι στερημενα απο αυτα τα πουλια .Ειδικα οσοι δινουν ωμα χορταρικα και γυρη ,οχι μονο δεν τα στερουν στα πουλια ,αλλα τα δινουν  σε υπερεπαρκεια .Απο κει και περα ας προσθεσουν το λιγοτερο ανθυγιεινο ή καλυτερα αυτο που με στοιχεια δειχνει (αν δεν ειναι ) το λιγοτερο ανθυγιεινο (οταν καποια αλλα καλυπτουν τα στοιχεια αυτα ) 

αλλα τις αυγοτροφες τις εχουμε συζητησει .εδω μιλαμε για χρωστικη κατακοκκινη και συγκεκριμενα το λυκοπενιο ,που πολυ καλα μπορουμε να διακρινουμε στις φωτο ,οτι και συμπυκνωμενο μπορει να υπαρξει και με την ιδια αποχρωση με την κανθαξανθινη και ειναι συγκεκριμενη χρωστικη του εμποριου Ε160d ,η οποια μαλιστα δεν εχει τους περιορισμους της κανθαξανθινης (συμβουλευτειται το food-info.net και για τα δυο )

----------


## nick13

Παιδια ασχολουμε με τα καναρινια 3 χρονια και εννοειτε δεν συγκρηνω τον  εαυτο μου μαζι σας,οτι γνωριζω σημερα το εχω μαθει μεσα απο αυτο το  φορουμ
και απο πολυ διαβασμα στο ιντερνετ.με το δικο μου το μυαλο  καταλαβαινω οτι σιγουρα ειναι πολυ καλυτερο να ταιζεις τα πουλια κατι  δικο σου παρα
ενα ετοιμο σκευασμα του εμπορειου.το ιδιο ισχυει και  για τους ανθρωπους !! δεν νομιζω να σηκωνει οποιαδηποτε αμφισβητηση  αυτο.η χημεια μεγαλουργει σε ολα τα ειδη τροφων.
οσα χρονια εχω  καναρινια χορηγω ετοιμες αυγοτροφες,συγκεκριμενα σε 3 καναρινια χρωματος  εχω πολυ σοβαρο θεμα με μυκητες,αναπνευστικα,σιριγ  μους κτλ
εχω  παρατηρησει 3 φορες οτι μολις σταματαω την ετοιμη αυγοτροφη απο το  καθημερινο τους φαγητο σταματα σχεδον τελειως και το προβλημα τους
ισως  να ειναι συμπτωση αλλα το μονο σιγουρο δεν ειναι ιδεα μου.οσο αφορα την  φτιαχτη αυγοτροφη το εχω ακουσει(εκτος απο εδω) απο πολλους εκτροφεις  οτι ειναι 
σιγουρα 100 φορες πιο ανωτερη απο την ετοιμη.αποψη μου  ειναι οτι δεν πρεπει να κατακρινουμε κατι το οποιο δεν εχουμε δοκιμασει η  δεν θελουμε να 
ασχοληθουμε επειδη μας βολευει για τον αλφα η βητα λογο.δεν γινετε να εισαι απολυτος σε κατι το οποιο δεν γνωριζεις στην πραξη !!

----------


## panos70

ποιος ειπε βρε Νικο οτι εγω ειμαι απολυτος , οταν λες πολλους εκτροφεις ποιους εννοεις και με ποσα πουλια ; γιατι κι εγω εχω μιλησει μαζι τους και κανενας δεν καθετε να  φτιαξει αυγοτροφη για 100-150 πουλια καθε 3 ημερες η εστω να βαζει στην καταψυξη 50 κιλα και να τη βγαζει σιγα-σιγα ,εκτος και αν εννοεις εκτροφεις με 10-15 πουλια ,ουτε καν μελοι σε συλλογους που εχουν 25-30 πουλια και κατεβαινους σε αγωνες δεν δινουν φτιαχτη αυγοτροφη το ξαναλεω δεν σημαινει οτι αυτο που κανω εγω ειναι το σωστο  αλλα εχω μαθει να λεω τα πραγματα οπως νομιζω εγω και οχι να συμφωνω και να λεω σε ολα ναι  για να γινομαι αρεστος στο φορουμ,εδω δεν ζουμε εμεις υγιεινα και τα παιδια μας με αυτα που τρωμε και αναπνεουμε  θα κατσω να σκασω για να τελειοποιησω  τι διατροφη των καναρινιων μου ; ( Δημητρη παντος φρεσκο αυγο σπιρουλινα  και γυρη τους δινω οποτε ειμαι καλυμμενος ετσι  :winky:

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> πως αλλιως μπορουμε να τα χορηγησουμε στα πουλια τα ιδια υλικα χωρις ψησιμο;



Με καρυδια -αμυγδαλα-κουκουναροσπορο-σουσαμι-ηλιοσπορο ψυχα-gojji bery,
σε αναλογια, ωμα, και τριμενα στο μουλτι.

----------


## jk21

να συμπληρωσω οτι το ψωμι του φουρνου ειναι σαν αυτο του σπιτιου μας ,αν παρουμε αλευρι απο αυτον ... αν παρουμε δικο μας (ακομα και απλο σκληρου σιτου ,αν οχι βιολογικο που εχει παρομοια χρηματα ) δεν εχει καμμια σχεση υφης ,γευσης και ποιοτητας ! και οι συνταγες αυγοτροφης που προτεινω ,δεν τις προτεινω με αλευρι φουρνου με ολα αυτα που εχει ,που δινει ψωμι φουσκα και οχι ψωμι ....

Πανο δεν ξερω τι κανει ο καθε εκτροφεας ,αλλα αν ακουγες οτι πρωταθλητες (δεν θα πω ρατσα για να μην φωτογραφησω ,αλλα οχι φωνης ) κανουν το δικο τους κεικ με γαιδουραγκαθελαιο μεσα που δινει και ωραιο ροδαλο  χρωμα στην τροφουλα (o vag21 που εβαζε ,ξερει για το χρωμα που δινει στο τελικο προιον )  ; 

Νικο εχεις υπολογισει ποσα λιπαρα δινει παραλληλα αυτο που λες; μαζι σου (αν οταν τριβεται και μετα ερθει σε επαφη με τον αερα και το φως καταναλωνεται σε ελαχιστες μερες ) αλλα σαν μερος της διατροφης ,οχι αποκλειστικα .Δεν δινει επισης Β12 που μονο το αυγο μπορει να δωσει και γενικα οι ζωικες τροφες .Η ελλειψη της προκαλει αναιμια και υπογονιμοτητα 


Ρε παιδια .... ΛΥΚΟΠΕΝΙΟ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! αυτο ειναι το θεμα μας .δωστε και ετοιμη αυγοτροφη .Δικα σας ειναι τα πουλια και οι αποφασεις .Αλλα  γιατι οχι με λυκοπενιο .... αλλιως αν τα δεχομασταν ολα οπως τα εχουμε βρει ,δεν θα υπηρχε καν η κανθαξανθινη στο βαψιμο των πουλιων .Απο την πρωτοβουλια  - ψαξιμο καποιου εκτροφεα ξεκινησαν ολα .Στην περιπτωση μου δεν προκειται να γινω ποτε εκτροφεας καναρινιων κοκκινου παραγοντα .Δεν θα κερδισω τιποτα αν αυτο καπου βγαλει ... τα πουλια  σας και τα συκωτια τους θα κερδισουν !

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Τον υπολογισμο τον εχει κανει πριν απο ολους μας η φυση,και τα κατατασσει στα σποροφαγα-καρποφαγα ωμοφαγα,
οι επεμβασεις των ανθρωπων τα θελουν ακομη και μεταλλαγμενα.

Εισαι ο μονος που μπορεσε να γκρεμιση το εμπορικο οικοδομημα των πωλησεων μεσω της ζαχαρης,των χρωματων, των αρωματων και των υποπροιωντων,
προς οφελος των πουλιων,
δες και λιγο την αρχη και την βαση που η φυση καθοριζει για την διατροφη τους.

Αυτος που δημιουργησε πρωτος την μεταλαξη στην καρδερινα,ειναι διασημος για τις γνωσεις του,
για εμενα και αλλους πολλους για το μεγαλο του λαθος.

Επιστρεφωντας στο λυκοπενιο, οσο φυσικος και να ειναι ο τροπος που θα δωθει,δεν παυει να ειναι μια μορφη επεμβασης στην φυση,αρα για εμενα λαθος.

----------


## 11panos04

> ειναι καιρος να βαλετε και λιγο πολτο ντοματας (παστα ) στην συνταγη αυγοτροφης του ,σε μονιμη βαση και φυσικα στην πτερορια;


Φυσικα.Θα στειλω μαλιστα σε λιγο e-mail στο Donati,να του πω να βαζει στα πουλια......

Φιλικα

----------


## jk21

Νικο υπαρχουν περιοδοι που τα πουλια στη φυση  τρωνε και ζωικη πρωτεινη .Παντα τρωνε ,αλλα καποιες περιοδους ,σε μεγαλο ποσοστο στο καθημερινο σιτηρεσιο .Μιλω για σποροφαγα πουλια 

το λυκοπενιο ειναι μια προταση εναλλακτικη ,για πληρη αντικατασταση της κανθαξανθινης σε οσους χομπιστες την χρησιμοποιουν και για μερικη εστω αρχικα ως δοκιμη  ,στους εκτροφεις που κατεβαινουν σε διαγωνισμους .Αν το συγκρινεις με την κανθαξανθινη και στο τι επιδρασεις εχει εκεινη στην υγεια των πουλιων μεσοπροθεσμα ,σιγουρα ειναι καλυτερο απο αυτη την πλευρα 

Πανο σε ευχαριστω !

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Ναι Δημητρη τρωνε και ζωικη πρωτεινη τα εχουμε δει, αλλα γιατι?
Μονον υποθεσεις μπορουμε να κανουμε, άλλοτε σωστες και αλλοτε λιγοτερο σωστες.
Ενα ειναι το γεγονος οτι το πεπτικο τους συστημα δεν ειναι φτιαγμενο για γρηγορη πεψη (προς αποφυγη τοξινων) οπως τα πτωματοφαγα.
Και το οτι τα τρωνε ελευθερα στην φυση,ισως και γιατι δεν εχουν σε επαρκεια κατι καλυτερο,δεν το κανει και κανονα, συνυπολογίζοντας και την υψηλη θνησιμοτητα νομιζω οτι θελει πολυ ερευνα πριν θεωρησουμε οτι ειναι σωστο.
Ερευνωντας προς αυτη την κατευθυνση ισως σκεφτουμε και για το βραστο αυγο,
η φυτικη πρωτεινη ισως ειναι αρκετη,και την βιταμινη Α μπορουν να την παρουν και απο αλλου, η δε λουτεινη αχριαστη να ειναι.

----------


## jk21

η φυτικη πρωτεινη  πλην της σογιας (που τα πουλια δεν την επιλεγουν φυσικα στη φυση  ,ουτε τρωγεται ωμη ακομα και απο ανθρωπους ) δεν περιεχει ικανα θειουχα αμινοξεα (μεθειονινη ,λυσινη και κυστεινη κυριως ) για την ταχυτατη αναπληρωση του φτερωματος ,ουτε εξασφαλιζει ομαλη γρηγορη αναπτυξη των νεοσσων ,για αυτο ανοιξη και καλοκαιρι ,τρωνε και εντομα και αφιδες και σκουληκια .Επιπλεον ενα διαιτολογιο χωρις βιταμινη Β12 (που δεν υπαρχει στα φυτικα προιοντα ) δημιουργει προβληματα ανεμιας ,στο νευρικο συστημα ,αλλα και στο αναπαραγωγικο .Η Β12 δεν αποθηκευεται στον οργανισμο και πρεπει να χορηγειται με καποιο τροπο ,μεσω εστω ελαχιστης ζωικης πρωτεινης.Βιταμινη Α μπορουν να παρουν απο τα φυτα (με την μορφη προβιταμινης Α )  αλλα απο φρεσκους λιπαρους σπορους .... τους ξερεις για φρεσκους;Μια πηγη εχω δει στην ελλαδα να αναφερει οτι ειναι της ταδε σοδειας αυτοι και της ταδε οι αλλοι και να τους πουλα με διαφορετικη τιμη και την τιμα !αλλα και της τελευταιας χρονιας σιγουρα οταν οι σποροι αναπνεουν απο το κελυφος ,δεν ειναι το ιδιο φρεσκοι στην αρχη και το ιδιο στο τελος

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> η φυτικη πρωτεινη  πλην της σογιας (που τα πουλια δεν την επιλεγουν φυσικα στη φυση  ,ουτε τρωγεται ωμη ακομα και απο ανθρωπους ) δεν περιεχει ικανα θειουχα αμινοξεα (μεθειονινη ,λυσινη και κυστεινη κυριως ) για την ταχυτατη αναπληρωση του φτερωματος ,ουτε εξασφαλιζει ομαλη γρηγορη αναπτυξη των νεοσσων ,για αυτο ανοιξη και καλοκαιρι ,τρωνε και εντομα και αφιδες και σκουληκια .Επιπλεον ενα διαιτολογιο χωρις βιταμινη Β12 (που δεν υπαρχει στα φυτικα προιοντα ) δημιουργει προβληματα ανεμιας ,στο νευρικο συστημα ,αλλα και στο αναπαραγωγικο .Η Β12 δεν αποθηκευεται στον οργανισμο και πρεπει να χορηγειται με καποιο τροπο ,μεσω εστω ελαχιστης ζωικης πρωτεινης.Βιταμινη Α μπορουν να παρουν απο τα φυτα (με την μορφη προβιταμινης Α )  αλλα απο φρεσκους λιπαρους σπορους .... τους ξερεις για φρεσκους;Μια πηγη εχω δει στην ελλαδα να αναφερει οτι ειναι της ταδε σοδειας αυτοι και της ταδε οι αλλοι και να τους πουλα με διαφορετικη τιμη και την τιμα !αλλα και της τελευταιας χρονιας σιγουρα οταν οι σποροι αναπνεουν απο το κελυφος ,δεν ειναι το ιδιο φρεσκοι στην αρχη και το ιδιο στο τελος




Ολη αυτη η ισοροπια που προτεινεις Δημητρη ειναι σωστη αλλα και λιγο πολυπλοκη στην εφαρμογη της για πολλους,
στην φυση εφαρμοζεται εκατομυρια χρονια και χωρις λαθη,
το ποσοστο θνησιμοτητας αυξηθηκε και στην φυση μετα την επεμβαση του ανθρωπου,
και θα αυξανεται συνεχως αν δεν κατανοησουμε το προβλημα, και δεν ψαξουμε την λυση του στην αρχη,
ειναι πολυ καλυτερη η σπιτικη αυγοτροφη απο αυτη του εμποριου,
μηπως δεν χρειαζονται και οι δυο.
Μηπως ειναι πταισμα οι κλεμενες καρδερινες απο την φυση,μπροστα στο εγκλημα της αναπαραγωγης και διακινησης της μεταλαγμενης καρδερινας???


Εκτος θεματος βεβαια .

----------


## jk21

Στην αναπαραγωγη καρδερινας ,ελλειψει εντομων ,αφιδων και σκουληκιων ,100% χρειαζεται αυγο ή αυγοτροφη ή αλλη πηγη ζωικης πρωτεινης .Στο περασμα της πτεροροιας στη φυση ,αν τα πουλια βρεθουν σε περιβαλλον που θα τυχει πληθωρας πρωτεινουχων σπορων ,ισως σιγα σιγα να την περνουσαν και χωρις εντομα (αν και ως φυσικη επιλογη ,ολα τα πουλια κατακαλοκαιρο τρωνε εντομα .... αλλιως θα ειχε γεμισει ο τοπος ...)  αλλα στην αιχμαλωσια ,ειναι τοσο πολυ το στρες που περνουν απο την αλλαγη φτερωματος ,που και η υπερεπαρκεια πρωτεινης και συγκεκριμενων θειουχων αμινοξεων ,δεν ειναι επαρκης καποιες φορες ακομα και σε πουλια εκτροφης ... πολυ περισσοτερα στα παρανομα αιχμαλωτισμενο με τον εντελως αγριο χαρακτηρα 

Αν οι μεταλλαξεις καρδερινας και αλλων ιθαγενων ,οδηγουσαν σε ασθενικα πουλια ,τυπου καποιων καμπουρικων και τερατομορφων καναρινιων που κυκλοφορουν σαν ρατσες καναρινιων εμφανισης χωρις καποιος να το κριτικαρει , ή και μη γονιμων πουλιων ,θα με βρισκανε κοντρα πριν απο ολους .Η οποια ευαισθησια των πουλιων στην αιχμαλωσια ,πρεπει να ψαχθει αλλου ... τα πουλια αυτα επειδη δεν ειναι πολλα κοστιζουν ... οτι φερνει κερδος δεν συγκεντρωνει μονο ιδεολογους χομπιστες ,αλλα και ατομα με μονο στοχο το κερδος .Μπροστα στο κερδος και στο να φυγει απο την εκτροφη το πουλακι ζωντανο (αρα να μην υπαρχει χασιμο κερδους )  δινουν οτι φαρμακο τους ερθει .Το αποτελεσμα φαινεται στην πορεια στον πελατη .... αυτο ειναι το προβλημα και αυτο ειναι που πρεπει να χτυπηθει .η εμπορευματοποιηση και οχι η ιδεα της μεταλλαξης (εντος εκτροφης ) .Η υγεια αυτων των πουλιων , αν ξερουμε την αυξημενη αναγκη καποιων με λευκο παραγοντα σε βιταμινη Α και την παρεχουμε ,δεν κινδινευει τοσο και αυτο που στη φυση θα ηταν προβλημα ,δεν ειναι στο κλουβι .Το κακο βεβαια ειναι οτι εχουν ξαμοληθει τα λαμογια στη φυση ,για ανευρεση μεταλλαξεων εκει .... 

αν θελεις να συνεχισουμε την κουβεντα ,αλλα να κανω μεταφορα αν ειναι  ..

----------


## οδυσσέας

> τωρα αν σου πω ,οτι χθες το βραδυ ειχα γραψει ποστ που μιλουσα για τραχανοσουπες με κινοα ,που απο λευκες ,θα σερβιρονται πια και με σαλτσα ,θα με πιστεψεις; και λεω ασε να μην πω παλι την κακια μου και γινω << μικρος >> ,αλλα τωρα δεν κρατηθηκα ...


εγω ετσι και αλλιως ειμαι μικρος οποτε λεω οτι θελω  :Anim 59: 

Δημητρη υπαρχουν καποιοι που αμα τους πεις να ριξουν λαδομπογια κοκκινη στην αυγοτροφη για να βαψουν τα πουλια και να παρουν βραβειο, θα το κανουν. δεν πα να λες εσυ για σωστη διατροφη στα πουλια. αυτοι να βραβευτουν με καθε τροπο. 
τα πουλια να τα σακατεψουνε και μετα να βρουν κοροϊδα να τα πουλησουν.

εβλεπα φωτογραφιες απο κοκκινα καναρινια και ηθελα να παρω και εγω, μεχρι που πηγα στην πρωτη εκθεση πουλιων και απογοητευτικα απο το αποτελεσμα.

----------


## jk21

αν αυτοι ομως που βαζουν μεχρι και λαδομπογια ,δουνε στην πραξη λυκοπενιασμενα κοκκινα πουλακια ,θα ακολουθησουν την <<γραμμη >> !

----------


## οδυσσέας

το ευχομαι!!!!!!! αλλα.........

----------


## vicky_ath

Υπάρχει κάποιος που το δοκίμασε και δεν του λειτούργησε??? Όχι απαραίτητα να δώσει πελτέ ντομάτας, αλλά έστω και φυσικές τροφές που περιέχουν λυκοπένιο...
Κακό σίγουρα δεν πρόκειται να κάνει, μιας και πρόκειται για ουσία που έχει ακόμα και ιδιότητες προστατευτικές κατά του καρκίνου...




> Φυσικα.Θα στειλω μαλιστα σε λιγο e-mail στο Donati,να του πω να βαζει στα πουλια......
> 
> Φιλικα


Πάνο εκτός από την ειρωνία σου να υποθέσω πως δεν έχεις να προσθέσεις κάποια εμπεριστατωμένη άποψη επί του θέματος εεεε????

Φιλικά.....

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Υπάρχει κάποιος που το δοκίμασε και δεν του λειτούργησε???




Εγω πριν αρκετα χρονια,
στοχος ηταν να δωσω την Β καροτινη,βεβαια συνοδευωνταν και το λυκοπενιο.
Σε φυσικη μορφη με ντοματα,
με αφυδατωμενη ντοματα,
και σε ολες τις μορφες και παραλλαγές,ωμο μιγμα -ψημενο-αποξηραμενο-επικαλυμμένο-ακομη και διογκωμένο με φορεα νυφαδες ρυζιου,
σε ολες τις μορφες και προσπαθειες εισεπραττα μικρη η μεγαλη αρνηση αποδοχης.
Και σε διαβεβαιω οτι αν ειχε καπως ικανοποιητική αποδοχη θα ηταν προιον στο ραφι των πετ ακομη.

----------


## vicky_ath

Μάλιστα Νίκο... αυτό που έλεγα και στο Δημήτρη στο τηλέφωνο εχτές είναι ότι σαν νοικοκυρά που έγινα προσφάτως(χαχα...) και συνεπώς μαγείρισσα, έμαθα πως όταν χρησιμοποιούμε πελτέ ντομάτας ξινίζει το φαγητό και γι'αυτό πρέπει να προσθέσουμε και ζάχαρη, όπως σωστά είπες και εσύ!
Οι υπόλοιπες σάλτσες έχουν ήδη προσθήκη ζάχαρης οπότε πάλι δώρον άδωρον... 
Όμως μπορούμε να δώσουμε και καρπούζι... και παπάγια... και κόκκινο γκρειπφρουτ... που είναι αρκετά γλυκά...

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Ο πελτες εκτος απο ζαχαρη κλπ εχει και αλατι, η ειναι για αλλους λογους αλμυρος.

----------


## jk21

Nικολα ηρθε η ωρα να ξαναδοκιμασεις ! αλλα θα κανεις το κεικ οπως ο αλλος Νικος και θα βαλεις και αρκετο ξυσμα πορτοκαλιου και φυσικα ιχνος ζαχαρης !!!


Βασικα Βικυ ,επειδη εχω διαπιστωσει  οτι ο Πανος συνηθιζει να εχει επικοινωνια με ξενους εκτροφεις (το εχει αναφερει σε αλλη παρεα ) εγω πηρα καλοπιστα τον λογο του και για αυτο και το ευχαριστω απο κατω  ! Επειδη μαλιστα ξερω οτι του αρεσουν οι δοκιμες με βοτανα κλπ ,ασχετα πχ αν απο την λουτεινη μεσω τροφων δεν ειδε αποτελεσμα ,πιστευω οτι και θα το δοκιμασει και μαλλον ηταν ειλικρινης .Το ευχομαι τουλαχιστον !

* off the record 

Πανο  , επειδη ισως να μην εχεις δει το θεμα με τα πουλακια μου στα ιθαγενη ,αυτη ειναι η θηλυκια μου .Για εκτροφης ,θα ελεγα οτι η λουτεινη εχει κανει δουλεια .Το μερος που το εχω ,φωτιζεται (μεσα απο διχτυ σκιασης ) μετα τις 4  ...

Alphanutau3AF0gammarhoalphaphiomicronalphapi3CC0SDC11448_zps3bdf2389.jpg

----------


## jk21

Αν και πιστευω Νικο οτι η ποσοτητα του στο μιγμα ,δεν μπορει να επηρεασει την γευση του ως προς το αλμυρο ( ο Νick13 δοκιμασε και ηταν οκ σαν γευση ) και το αλατι στο συνολο και να υπαρχει θα ειναι ελαχιστο ,ας σκεφτουμε ποσο μπορει να επηρεασει αρνητικοτερα απο την κανθαξανθινη ,αν δοθει κατακαλοκαιρο αυγουστο στα πουλια (που οι αναγκες σε νατριο ειναι αυξημενες ) για 1 το πολυ μηνα ή και σαν μικροτερη ποσοτητα και συχνοτητα τους αλλους μηνες ... αν δεν δωσουν αυτον ,θα δινουν ετοιμη αυγοτροφη με κανθαξανθινη ή κοκκινη (λεγομενη ) βιταμινη .... προτιμας να δινουν αυτα; 

Να μην ξεχναμε βεβαια ,οτι υπαρχει λυκοπενιο καθαρο ,σαν προσθετο - φυσικη χρωστικη ( Ε160d )  ,που μπορουμε να το βρουμε σε καταστηματα χημικων ή ειδων πρωτων υλων ζαχαροπλαστικης ή παρασκευης τροφιμων

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Προτιμω τιποτα απο τα δυο,αλλα αφου θελεις να περπατησης αυτα τα μονοπατια, σαν γλυκαντικο μεσω για να εχεις μεγαλη αποδοχη χωρις προβληματα,
ψαξε να βρεις αυτο H RTI-001
τοτε ηταν σε πειραματικο σταδιο και πολλα υποσχόμενο,
τωρα 12-15-χρονια μετα πρεπει να κυκλοφορεί
58 φορες γλυκυτερο απο την σακχαροζη -ειναι σταθερο σε οξυνα μεσα (ντοματα)-ειναι σε υγρη μορφη-δεν δημιουργει μεταλαξεις ουτε τοξικοτητα,για τους μυκητες το πειραμα δικο σου.


Η πληροφορια ειναι δωρεαν στον μονο που ειναι ικανος να την αξιοποιησει, και ασχολειται σοβαρα και με τοση αγαπη με την σωστη διατροφη των πουλιων, στην Ελλαδα της αμφισβητησης.

----------


## nick13

με μια κουταλια της σουπας γεματη πελτε ντοματας στην συνταγη αυγοτροφης τυπου κεικ του Δημητρη
και ξυσμα απο 2 πορτοκαλια εγινε αναρπαστη,σημερα το πρωι δεν υπηρχε ιχνος αυγοτροφης στις ταιστρες στην κυριολεξια

----------


## jk21

Νικο κατι δεν ειναι γραμμενο σωστα ή δεν μπορω να το βρω .Δεν θεωρω παντως οτι πρεπει να βαλουμε γλυκαντικο .Ηδη ο Νικος που ειπε χθες οτι πεσανε με τα μουτρα απο ενα σημειο και μετα και θεωρω οτι πολλα ακομα θα το προτιμησουν 

εγω δεν εχω καναρινια χρωματος και δεν θα το χορηγησω ποτε .Ισως μονο καμμια φορα για να δω αποδοχη ,αν και θα το κανουν πιστευω και αλλοι ,οποτε δεν θα χρειαστει  .Δεν απευθυνομαι σε αυτους που δεν δινουν ιχνος σκευασματος με χρωστικη στα πουλια τους .Σε αυτους ειναι αρκετο το καροτακι αλλα και οι προτασεις στο ποστ 48 ,που εκανε η Βικυ .Τα τροφιμα που ειπε ειναι πηγες λυκοπενιου ! Εστω και η προσθηκη φυσικου χυμου ελαφρως συμπυκνωμενου (που σιγουρα δεν εχει αλατι ) ή και φυσικου  εντελως στο μιγμα αυγοτροφης 
Το λυκοπενιο ερχεται σαν προταση ,σε αυτους (χομπιστες και εκτροφεις ) που αγοραζουν αυγοτροφη για κοκκινα με κανθαξανθινη ή και την λεγομενη κοκκινη βιταμινη .Σε αυτους η αλλαγη σε λυκοπενιο ,μονο κατι καλυτερο ,αν οχι καλο ,εχει να δωσει .Αν τωρα μιλαμε και για ατομα που βαφουν με χρωστικη καθαρη (παρα πολλοι ,ακομα και χομπιστες ) εστω και η προσθηκη του σαν εκχυλισμα ,εστω σε ενα ποσοστο στη θεση ενος αφαιρουμενου ποσοστου κανθαξανθινης ,εχει να δωσει κατι αρνητικο ή θετικο στην υγεια των πουλιων; 
Προτιμας το status quo της απολυτης κυριαρχιας της κανθαξανθινης;

----------


## vag21

η αυγοτροφη μου,εχει γλυκαντικες ουσιες δημητρη?
εμενα τρωνε μια αυγοθηκη την ημερα.
εγω αρχιζω να πιστευω αρκετα την διαπιστωση του mitsman οτι τα πουλια εχουν αναπτυγμενη περισσοτερο την οσφρηση παρα την γευση,ενας λογος που το πιστευω αυτο,ειναι οτι απο τοτε που βαζω λιγες σταγονες αρωμα πορτοκαλιου στο κεικ η αποδοχη εχει αυξηθεί κατα παραααααα πολυυυυυυυυυυυ.

----------


## jk21

Οχι ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗ ! Δεν εχει γλυκαντικα και την παρουσα που συζηταμε εδω ,δεν την εχω προτεινει γιατι εχει γλυκαντικα ,αλλα γιατι εχει σαν βαση κατι ευκολο ,για να το χρησιμοποιησουν οσοι δεν καθονται να φτιαξουν κεικ ! οσοι κανουν κεικ (η ΑΥΓΟΤΡΟΦΗ μου ) σε αυτην να μεινουν ! το εχω πει οτι δεν συγκρινεται !!! θα μου πει καποιος ... γιατι ; και αυτη με τη φρυγανια ευκολη δεν ειναι; βασικα πιστευω οτι το αλευρι που βαζουν στα μπισκοτα (που τρωνε συνηθως παιδια ) ειναι ανωτερο απο την ποιοτητα ατου που φτιαχνουν τις φρυγανιες !

αλλα αντι να βλεπω καναριναδες χρωματος να σχολιαζουμε το λυκοπενιο ,συζηταμε για αυγοτροφες .... 

αν συζητουσαμε για την cantax ή την intensief την bogena ... θα το γυρνουσαμε σε αυγοτροφες;

----------


## nick13

Δημητρη αφου το ξεκινησα με λυκοπενιο θα το συνεχισω ετσι και ολα τα αποτελεσματα θα φανουν μετα την πτερορια,ελπιζω και ευχομαι να ειναι θετικα
Επισης να σου πω την σκεψη μου και αν ειναι σωστη μου λες.κατα την διαρκεια της πτεροριας σκεφτομαι σε καποια καναρινια να ελαχιστοποιησω την ''intensief'' 
και να αυξησω το λυκοπενιο,το γαιδουραγκαθελαιο και το καροτο.καπου στο 1/4 λεω να κατεβασω την χρωστικη δηλαδη ελαχιστη απο αυτη που προτεινει
η εταιρεια.

----------


## vag21

λες να μην το ξερω οτι ειναι αγνο παρθενο μαλλί? :: .

----------


## jk21

Μια χαρα ειναι ! δεν αναφερομαι σαν αποτελεσμα ,γιατι δεν μπορω να στο προδικασω .Σαν επιβαρυνση συκωτιου .Ακομα και την μιση δοση χρωστικης που εβαζες ,να βαλεις ,η επιβαρυνση του οργανισμου ειναι σαφεστατα πιο μειωμενη .Αλλα αφου δεν μπλεκεσαι με διαγωνισμους ,νομιζω αξιζει τον κοπο να ρισκαρεις με μονο 1/4 ! στην αυγοτροφη εχεις και καλαμποκαλευρο (λουτεινη) ; Ετσι για να πεσει ακομα ενας μυθος !

----------


## xarhs

τωρα περναει πτεροροια και τα νεα φτερα ξεπροβαλλον.......

βαμμενο με 100% φυσικη διατροφη. λυκοπενιο (σε πελτε) πιπερια φλωρινης και πατζαρι

----------


## Deukalion

Καλησπέρα.
Έστω και καθυστερημένα να αναφέρω οτι προσωπικά είμαι  σχεδόν σίγουρος οτι το λυκοπένιο δεν βάφει το πτέρωμα.Η επεξεργασία των  καροτενοειδών που οδεύουν για χρώση των φτερών,δεν είναι μια παθητική  αλλά μια απολύτως επιλεκτική διαδικασία σύμφωνα με ιδιαίτερους  μηχανισμούς που έχει αναπτύξει κάθε είδος πτηνού ξεχωριστά,αν και  υπάρχουν συγγενικά μοτίβα.Το λυκοπένιο μπορεί να είναι  καροτενοειδές,μπορεί να είναι κόκκινο αλλά δεν φτάνει με τον αυτόματο  πιλότο στο πτέρωμα,μπορεί να βάψει τον κρόκο του αυγού και φυσικά να  έχει,σαν ουσία,όλα τα οφέλη που αναφέρθηκαν,αλλά μέχρι εκεί.
Ο λόγος  για τον οποίο έχω την παραπάνω πεποίθηση είναι ένας και  αδιαίρετος.Ωστόσο μπορεί να λάβει την μορφή πολλών επιχειρημάτων,όπως τα  παρακάτω:

Η μεταβολική διαδικασία των καροτενοειδών στον κόσμο  των πτηνών είναι αυτόνομη.Μπορούμε να φανταστούμε τα καροτενοειδή  ανεξάρτητα των φορέων τους,των πουλιών.Ένα καροτενοειδές σαν χημική  ουσία,μπορεί να κάνει ένα βήμα μετατροπής μόνο σε συγκεκριμένες άλλες  ουσίες,θέλω να πω δεν μπορεί να κάνει άλματα.Σε όλον το παγκόσμιο χάρτη  των λιποχρωμικών πτηνών,τα μονοπάτια μετατροπής των καροτενοειδών είναι  μοναδικά και συγκεκριμένα,διότι σαν χημικές ενώσεις αντιδρούν  καθολικά.Τα μονοπάτια λοιπόν μετατροπής είναι συγκεκριμένα και αναλόγως  της ενζυμικής δραστηριότητας του κάθε πτηνού καθώς και άλλων παραγόντων,γίνονται επιτρεπτά.
Βιβλιογραφικά  δεν έχει βρεθεί πουθενά απο όσο ξέρω οτι το λυκοπένιο μέσω της  διατροφής βάφει έστω και ένα είδος πτηνού.Το αντίθετο έχει γραφτεί,ακόμα  και για το καναρίνι το 1938.(φυσικά η έρευνα θα αφορά κίτρινο  λιποχρωμικό)
Επίσης βιβλιογραφικά δεν έχει γραφτεί οτι το λυκοπένιο έχει βρεθεί ποτέ επάνω σε πτέρωμα οπουδήποτε πτηνού.
Στους  χάρτες που περιλαμβάνουν όλες τις μετατροπές των καροτενοειδών σε όλα  τα πουλιά του κόσμου,το λυκοπένιο απουσιάζει.Μόνο ένα μακρινό παράγωγό  του,ταυτίζεται με ένα επίσης μακρινό παράγωγο της β-καροτίνης.

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα γενικά και ειδικά.

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη αν δεις το ποστ (αρθρο ) το μεγαλυτερο μερος του αναλωνεται στο να μας παρουσιασει τη διατροφικη αξια του λυκοπενιου και η αναφορα για δοκιμη ως χρωστικης γινεται απλα στο τελος . Οπως μαλλον γινεται ευνοητο απο τη συνεχεια  , δεν νομιζω και πολλοι να δοκιμασαν ωστε να βγουνε συμπερασματα , οσο και αν δεν ηταν μεγαλες οι πιθανοτητες να εχει σημαντικα αποτελεσματα , γιατι δεν διαφωνω μαζι σου , οτι τα πουλια κυριως τα καροτενοειδη εχουν προδιαθεση να μεταβολιζουν .Αν καταλαβα καλα η σιγουρια σου ειναι θεωρητικη βαση των σκεψεων σου ή εχεις κανει χρηση και αν ναι , για ποσο διαστημα; 



Aπο κει και περα θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω το εξης : γνωριζεις προφανως τα διαφορα μπισκοτοσκευασματα με κατακοκκινο χρωμα (οχι το κεραμιδι της κανθαξανθινης ) και ανεξαρτητα της καταλληλοτητας για την υγεια ή οχι των πουλιων , θα εχεις τυχει σε περιπτωσεις κατοχων πουλιων που βαφουν πουλια και με τετοια σκευασματα .Πιθανοτατα αυτη η ουσια ειναι η καρμινη



http://www.food-info.net/gr/e/e120.htm

φτιαγμενη απο καποιο εντομο





και απο οτι ξερω  , δεν ειναι καροτενοειδες ... Αυτη πως βαφει τα πουλια; και μαλιστα πορτοκαλιζει εντονα και κιτρινα καναρινια που δεν εχουν δυνατοτητα μεταβολισμου των καροτενοειδων σε πιο κοκκινες χρωστικες , λαμβανοντας πιο ανοιχτοχρωμες; Αν δεν ειναι αυτη η χρωστικη που εχουν αυτες οι τροφες , ποιο καροτενοειδες ειναι που καταφερνει να εχει αποτελεσμα; 

Μηπως ο συλλογισμος περι μεταβολισμου των καροτενοειδων απο τα πουλια , εχει βαση στο οτι αναλογα το ειδος τους πχ η καρδερινα τη λουτεινη ή και το κοκκινο καναρινι και αυτη αλλα και αλλα καροτενοειδη οπως την β καροτινη κλπ εχουν την ιδιοτητα να τις μετατρεπουν σε πιο κοκκινες και δεν υπαρχει πληρης αποκλεισμος σε ηδη κοκκινες χρωστκες απλα σαφως καλυτερη απορροφηση των κοκκινων καροτενοειδων πχ ασταξανθινη , κανθαξανθινη σε σχεση με αλλες οχι της ιδιας κατηγοριας  (πχ λυκοπενιο , καρμινη ) ;



Απο κει και περα για μενα το ουσιαστικο της χρησης του (οταν υπαρχουν σιγουροι οδοι  εστω για εναλλακτικη συμπληρωματικη δοκιμη  ,οπως η ασταξανθινη εναλλακτικα της κανθαξανθινης  ή και η λουτεινη και αλλα καροτενοειδη ) 

ειναι αυτο που αναφερει η ερευνα  που δειχνει σε αλλο τομεα τουλαχιστον , πολυ ενδιαφεροντα αποτελεσματα 

http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/1...nalCode=cbps20




> 1. Αξιολογήθηκε η επίδραση της συμπλήρωσης πόσιμου νερού με λυκοπένιο στην ποιότητα του σπέρματος, τη γονιμότητα και την ανοσία των κτηνοτρόφων κρεατοπαραγωγής.2. Τα αρσενικά κρεατοπαραγωγά ζώα ήταν χωριστά εγκλωβισμένα από ηλικίας 25 έως 42 εβδομάδων και χωρίστηκαν σε δύο ομάδες: ομάδα L, επεξεργασμένα πτηνά (λυκοπένιο 0,5 g / 1) και ομάδα C, πτηνά ελέγχου. Οι ωοτόκες όρνιθες χωρίστηκαν σε δύο ομάδες και τεχνητά απομονώθηκαν.
> 3. Αξιολογήθηκαν οι μεταβλητές σπέρματος και καταγράφηκε ημερήσια γονιμότητα. Η βακτηριοκτόνος δραστικότητα του ορού δοκιμάστηκε.
> *4. Η παραγωγή και η βιωσιμότητα του σπέρματος επηρεάστηκαν από τη συμπλήρωση λυκοπενίου.Η βακτηριοκτόνος δράση του ορού ήταν καλύτερη σε L από ό, τι στην ομάδα C.Η καμπύλη του ποσοστού γονιμότητας της ομάδας L παρουσίασε θετική τάση.*

----------


## Deukalion

Δεν έχω εμπειρία γενικά,προσπαθώ και κάνω θεωρητική προσέγγιση.Ο χρόνος που έχω πουλιά στην κατοχή μου είναι ελάχιστος.
Οπότε αυτά που είπα είναι θεωρητικά με βάση την λογική.

Τώρα για την καρμίνη με πιάνεις αδιάβαστο και πρέπει να το κοιτάξω πριν απαντήσω.
Ωστόσο θα προσπαθήσω,με ρωτάς όμως κάτι που χάνω το νόημα προς το τέλος:_

---Μηπως ο συλλογισμος περι μεταβολισμου των καροτενοειδων απο τα πουλια ,  εχει βαση στο οτι αναλογα το ειδος τους πχ η καρδερινα τη λουτεινη ή και  το κοκκινο καναρινι και αυτη αλλα και αλλα καροτενοειδη οπως την β  καροτινη κλπ εχουν την ιδιοτητα να τις μετατρεπουν σε πιο κοκκινες και  δεν υπαρχει πληρης αποκλεισμος σε ηδη κοκκινες χρωστκες απλα σαφως  καλυτερη απορροφηση των κοκκινων καροτενοειδων πχ ασταξανθινη ,  κανθαξανθινη σε σχεση με αλλες οχι της ιδιας κατηγοριας  (πχ λυκοπενιο ,  καρμινη ) ;-----

_Παράδειγμα:ένα καροτενοειδές,  καταναλώνεται σαν Α ,μπορεί να μετατραπεί σε Β και έπειτα εναποτίθεται στο φτερό σαν Γ (μιλάω για διαφορετικούς τύπους).Μπορούμε να παρακάμψουμε την διαδικασία παρέχοντας απευθείας τον Γ τύπο διατροφικά ή αντίστροφα εκεί που περιμένουμε μόνο τον Γ τύπο στο πτέρωμα,βρίσκουμε μικρές ποσότητες του Α και του Β (οι οποίες μπήκαν μεσω της διατροφής) .Ο δρόμος απο το Α στο Β για το Γ,έχει κόστος για τον οργανισμό,για αυτό τον λόγο τα πουλιά στην φύση θα επιλέξουν για διατροφή "ένα καροτενοειδές" που θα έχει σύντομο μονοπάτι αν όχι άμεσο.Τώρα αν η ίδια η καρμίνη πάει στο πτέρωμα ή επηρεάζει άλλες διαδικασίες,δεν γνωρίζω.Είναι υδρόφοβη ή υδρόφιλη ουσία;

----------


## jk21

Εννοω  οτι σιγουρα τα πουλια εχουν δυνατοτητα μετατροπης  ανοιχτοχρωμων χρωστικων σε σκουροτερες  καταλληλες για το φτερωμα τους χρωστικες , σαφως οταν αυτες ειναι καροτενοειδη πχ λουτεινη , ζεαξανθινη  κλπ   . Αν ομως προκειται για κοκκινες ετοιμες χρωστικες , μηπως καποιες απο αυτες και χωρις να ειναι καροτενοειδη πχ η καρμινη , απορροφουνται απο τα πουλια εστω και σε μικροτερο βαθμο; Μπορει η συγκεκριμενη να ειναι ασχετη με την κοκκινη << βιταμινη >> και να ειναι αλλη η χρωστικη .Σιγουρα παντως δεν ειναι ουτε κανθαξανθινη , ουτε ασταξανθινη , ουτε καψανθινη γιατι καμμια δεν ειναι τοσο εντονα κοκκινη  αλλα καποια εκτος της κατηγοριας των καροτενοειδων και ομως εχει δραση οπως πιστευω θα εχεις ακουσει ή και δει σε πουλια (ανεξαρτητα παντα απο το ποσο ειναι ασφαλης ή οχι για αυτα , ειδικα οταν δεν ειναι ξεκαθαρο ποια ειναι ) 

Θεωρω πολυ σημαντικο που προσπαθεις να << αναζητεις >> για τα πουλια με την επιστημη ως βαση και μπραβο σου !

----------


## Deukalion

Υπάρχει συσχέτιση της καρμίνης με καροτενοειδή.Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον αν είχαμε στα χέρια μας την έρευνα.
https://www.researchgate.net/publica...ine_bee-eaters
*
initial data suggest α-carotene or derivatives as primary pigments or precursors in this species.
*
Η α-καροτίνη συνδέεται αμφίδρομα με την λουτείνη,συνεπώς μπορεί να επηρεάζει σε βαθμό που ξεφεύγει του ελέγχου μας.Συν των άλλων η συγκέντρωση,δηλαδή η ποσότητα κάθε καροτενοειδούς στο πτέρωμα αλλάζει απο μόνη της το χρώμα.

----------


## jk21

θα το ψαξω 


Παντως κατι που και εγω δεν ηξερα  (δεν θυμαμαι αν το ειχα προσεξει  ...  )

Το λυκοπενιο ειναι τελικα και αυτο καροτενοειδες

http://www.nutri-facts.org/en_US/nut...rotenoids.html




> Carotenoids can be broadly classified into two classes:
> carotenes e.g., beta-carotene and lycopenexanthophylls e.g., lutein and zeaxanthin.



http://www.lycocard.com/index.php/lyco_pub/health/



> *What is Lycopene ?*Lycopene is a carotenoid pigment, found in tomatoes and other red fruits, like watermelon, papaya, pink grapefruit and pink guava. Its name is derived from the tomato’s species classification, Solanum lycopersicum.
> Lycopene, similar to other carotenoids, is a natural fat-soluble pigment (red, in the case of lycopene) which is synthesized by some plants and micro-organisms but not by animals, where it serves as an accessory light-gathering pigment and to protect these organisms against the toxic effects of oxygen and light.

----------


## Deukalion

> Αν ομως προκειται για κοκκινες ετοιμες χρωστικες , μηπως καποιες απο αυτες και χωρις να ειναι καροτενοειδη πχ η καρμινη , απορροφουνται απο τα πουλια εστω και σε μικροτερο βαθμο;


Αυτό που λες είναι μια λογική υπόθεση.
Αν το δείς όμως απο την σκοπιά της εξέλιξης,ο λιποχρωμικός χρωματισμός και γενικά ο χρωματισμός,έχει τόσο μεγάλο βάρος στον κόσμο των πτηνών..που αν υπήρχε έστω και το παραμικρό παραθυράκι για το παραπάνω ενδεχόμενο θα ήταν ένα τραγικό λάθος.Δεν ξέρω,ή είμαι ή αυτή την στιγμή κατακτώ την κλασική γραμμή.Πρέπει να υπάρχει μια ομοιογένεια στους μηχανισμούς που διέπουν το χρώμα,γενικά στα πτηνά.Και φυσικά υπάρχει.Προσωπικά με ενδιαφέρουν οι μεταλλάξεις,απο εκεί πηγαίνω στην εξέταση του λιποχρώματος ή των μελανινών.Το πρώτο μου αντικείμενο,είναι ο πρώτος φτερωτός δεινόσαυρος.Το πτέρωμα είναι ταυτόχρονο της ευμελανίνης.Φαιομελανίνη και λιπόχρωμα έπονται σαν εξελικτική μετάλλαξη.Όλα αυτά στο μυαλό μου είναι γραμμικά,όπως και η διασπορά ή η εξέλιξη όμοιων μηχανισμών σε όλα τα πτηνά.Συνεπώς επιμένω σε χρωματισμό αποκλειστικά απο καροτενοειδή.Μιλάμε για λιποχρωμικά πτηνά,δεν αναφέρομαι σε παπαγάλους και κάποια άλλα ζωντανα που έχουν δικους τους μοναδικούς μηχανισμούς.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη τελικα για το λυκοπενιο , εστω και αν η πραξη αποδειξει οτι εχει χαμηλη απορροφηση , βλεπουμε οτι ειναι καροτενοειδες και εχει ισως νοημα καποιας αναζητησης  και απο τη σκοπια που βλεπεις τα πραγματα , που την θεωρω σωστη . Για αυτο εδω και καιρο αναφερομαι στη μετατροπη τους , ακομα και των ανοιχτοχρωμων λουτεινης  , ζεαξανθινης , β καροτινης σε κοκκινα κετοκαροτενοειδη και τελικο αποτελεσμα συνθεσης πανω στα κοκκινα καναρινια κοκκινης αποχρωσης .Για αυτο και εχω προτεινει την ερυθρη ασταξανθινη εναλλακτικη ή συμπληρωματικη σε μια πιο ηπια χρηση κανθαξανθινης . Αναφορα που πια εδω και καποιο διαστημα , υποθετω θα εχεις δει , οτι δεν ειναι εικασια αλλα κατι βασιμο με βαση ερευνες της ιδιας της επιστημης στα κοκκινα καναρινια .


αν υπαρξει  επαρκες δειγμα << πραξη >> ποτε ,γιατι δεν το βλεπω ...  μου αρκει παντως να δω κατι τετοιο απ εκτροφεις τουλαχιστον για την ασταξανθινη που δεν μπορει κανεις να αμφισβητισει την αποχρωση της ( και ανεπισημα μπορω να επιβεβαιωσω οτι αρκετοι μαλλον δινουν , αφου η γαριδα για χελωνες gammarus εχει αυξησει σε καποιο γνωστο πετ σοπ την πωληση της σε καναριναδες ... που ματια εχουν και μιλια δεν εχουν ... )  αλλα και για τα αλλα που ανεφερα 

Ας επικεντρωθουμε εστω  στη αδιαμφησβητιτη θρεπτικη αξια του λυκοπενιου και σε οσα δειχνει να πετυχαινει και μου αρκει και αυτο 



για την ερευνα που ειπες , τελικα δεν αναφερει για την καρμινη απλα λογω αποχρωσης εχει δωσει το ονομα της σε ειδος μελισσοφαγου 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carmine_bee-eater

και στην ουσια λεει οτι σε ερευνα εδειξε οτι δεν μπορει να μεταβολισει σωστα στην εκτροφη την κανθαξανθινη 

https://eurekamag.com/ftext.php?pdf=008261355




> Although other species (notably flamingos, ibis, and house finches) have beenshown to achieve bright reddish plumage when diets were supplemented with canthaxanthin[Hill, 1992, 1993, 19941, the bee-eaters remained dully colored whensupplemented with this pigment. Because birds cannot convert between a- and p-carotenes,and canthaxanthin (a p-carotene derivative) failed to result in natural coloration,we suggest that primary pigmentation in this species may be obtained froma-carotene and/or its OH-derivative, lutein. Positive identification of feather pigmentsand elucidation of metabolic pathways of color production in bee-eaters remainto be completed. Even if commercially farmed insects are not perfect substitutes fornatural foods of bee-eaters, with proper supplementation based on chemical composition,they form the basis of a suitable alternative.


ο οποιος δειχνει να ειναι πιστος στο να κοκκινιζει με μετατροπη λουτεινης και αλλων καροτενοειδων σε πιο κοκκινες χρωστικες

----------


## Deukalion

> και στην ουσια λεει οτι σε ερευνα εδειξε οτι δεν μπορει να μεταβολισει σωστα στην εκτροφη την κανθαξανθινη


Έχεις δίκιο,επι της ουσίας μόνο αυτό το συμπέρασμα βγαίνει.Δεν ξέρω αν είναι ενδεικτικό το γεγονός οτι δεν κινήθηκε η έρευνα γύρω απο την καρμίνη αλλά έμεινε στα καροτενοειδή.Είναι βέβαια παράλογο να έχεις τους bee-eaters,να κάνεις έρευνα για το χρώμα τους,να λές οτι χωρίς να τρώνε τα έντομα δεν πιάνουν μία...και μετά να τους δίνεις "κονσέρβα" έντομα και άλλες ουσίες για να βγάλεις το συμπερασμα οτι έτσι είναι οκ!Τέλος πάντων.

Ναι,η καρμίνη δεν είναι καροτενοειδές,είναι anthraquinone.Το παράξενο είναι οτι κάποιες χημικές ενώσεις αυτής της οικογένειας χρησιμοποιούνται για να διωχνουν τα πτηνά απο τις καλλιέργειες.Είναι σα να μιμούμαστε αμυντικούς μηχανισμούς των εντόμων...και αυτό σε μια γλώσσα που μιλούν τα πουλιά και τα έντομα,μεταξύ τους.
Αν θες την εικασία μου,η καρμίνη αν βάφει το κάνει δευτερογενώς.Δηλαδή ενδέχεται να επηρεάζει άλλους παράγοντες στην πορεία του λιποχρωμικού χρωματισμού.

Ωστόσο,η καρμίνη ή συγγενικές της χημικές ενώσεις είναι αρκετά διαδεδομένες στο ζωικό βασίλειο.Η φθηνή καρμίνη (που υποθέτω βάζουν στις τροφές των πουλιών) παρασκευάζεται εδω και αιώνες στην Πολωνία.Πλέον υπάρχει κολοσσιαία παραγωγή και στη Ρωσία.Η ακριβή καρμίνη πέρα απο την Λ.Αμερική παρασκευάζεται και στις Κανάριες νήσους (30 τόνοι ετησίως!).Δεν ξέρω όμως αν ο κάκτος που κάθεται το έντομο είναι "ντόπιο" ή εισήχθη μετά το 1500.Νομίζω καταλαβαίνεις τον συλλογισμό μου.

Συνεπώς δεν βρήκα τίποτα.
Παραθέτω ωστόσο δύο ωραίες έρευνες,μία για τις χρωστικές των εντόμων και άλλη μία για τις φυσικές χρωστικές στην βιομηχανία.
https://www.eje.cz/pdfs/eje/2014/02/01.pdf
http://www.seacolors.eu/images/Carot...as_natural.pdf

----------


## Corvus

αν δεν εχει με τι ν ασχοληθει ο ανθρωπος...ψαχνει τι μπορει να δωσει στα πουλια του!εγω θα προτεινα τη προσθηκη oxybolone στην αυγοτροφη.

----------


## Deukalion

> αν δεν εχει με τι ν ασχοληθει ο ανθρωπος...ψαχνει τι μπορει να δωσει στα πουλια του!εγω θα προτεινα τη προσθηκη oxybolone στην αυγοτροφη.


Καλή σκέψη,όμως κάποιοι που δεν είχαν τι να κάνουν,πρότειναν το ίδιο με εσένα.Η πρότασή σου δηλαδή είναι ξεπερασμένη απο την ιστορία την ίδια.Συν των άλλων,εδώ,μιλάμε για χρώμα,δεν ξέρω αν σου λέει κάτι αυτό;

----------


## jk21

Aριστειδη θα σε παρακαλεσω να μεινουμε on topic . Aλλο off topic σε ενα θεμα που δεν αναφερεται σε ανδρογονα αλλα σε ενα καροτενοειδες   *δεν θα υπαρξει 

*Δημητρη την καρμινη την ανεφερα σαν γνωστη χρωστικη που μπορει να συναντησεις σε καποιες τροφες .Δεν ξερω αν η συγκεκριμενη ειναι η χρωστικη των κοκκινων προσφωνουμενων  <<βιταμινων >>

Αν δεν ειναι παντως αυτο , τοτε πολυ πιθανον να ειναι το αννατο

http://www.food-info.net/gr/e/e160b.htm

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Annatto

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/1...2016.4544/full


ενα καροτενοειδες απο τον καρπο καποιου φυτου κοκκινου , με αμφιλεγομενη ομως ασφαλεια χρησης και ορια στην ανθρωπινη διατροφη καθως και στη διατροφη ζωων που τρωει ο ανθρωπος , οταν ομως προκειται για ζωα συντροφιας που δεν αποτελους τροφη των ανθρωπων , ο νομος ειναι χαλαρος και δεν ξερω αν και σε τι ποσοτητα γινεται χρηση σε αυτα και με ποια ασφαλεια ...

----------


## Deukalion

> Αν δεν ειναι παντως αυτο , τοτε πολυ πιθανον να ειναι το αννατο


Δημήτρη εγώ έχω 3 και κάτι χρόνια πουλάκια.Ασχολούμαι σχολαστικά τα τελευταία δύο.
Γνωρίζω τα βασικά και αν ψάχνω κάτι είναι σε αυτή την κατεύθυνση,έτσι ώστε να θεμελιωθούν σωστά κάποια πράγματα.Απο εκεί και πέρα με όλα τα πρόσθετα τύπου VAM,τις χρωστικές απο την πρακτική τους πλευρά ή ακόμα και με τις απλές "υπερτροφές" δεν έχω ασχοληθεί.Θα τελειώσω πρώτα το κλασικό κομμάτι και μετά θα κοιτάξω και τα υπόλοιπα.

Τώρα σχετικά με το Ανάτο,επειδή έχω μεταφράσει το κείμενο ενός Κροάτη OMJ για κάποιες καινούριες μεταλλάξεις (Urucum και Bec-Jaune) ,σε διαβεβαιώ οτι αν υπήρχε και η παραμικρή πιθανότητα να βάφει,θα το είχαμε μάθει απο τους Ιταλούς,όπως θα το είχαν μάθει και αυτοί από τους Βραζιλιάνους.Είναι αρχαία βαφή το Urucum=annato,θα το έχουν δοκιμάσει σίγουρα.Και πάλι βέβαια το αν επηρεάζει έστω λίγο την αποχρωση σε κάποιους τύπους καναρινιών,δεν είμαι πρακτικά σε θέση να γνωρίζω.

ΥΓ:Υπάρχει και υβρίδιο urucum,ολοκίτρινο!

----------


## jk21

Μην υπερεκτιμας τις δυνατοτητες ξενων εκτροφεων (αλλα να τις σεβεσαι )  ... θα σου πω οτι ειμαι χαρουμενος πχ απ τις επιτυχιες στο Παγκοσμιο αλλα καθολου ευχαριστημενος .Δεν θεωρω οτι εχουμε πολυ λιγοτερες δυνατοτητες απο ισπανους , ιταλους αλλα και τους αλλους που ηταν μπροστα μας .Το τι χρειαζεται ωστε σε 4-5 χρονια να ειμαστε αρκετες θεσεις μπροστα , ειναι  μαλλον offtopic , ελα στη βασιλοπιτα να τα πουμε  Κοπή Βασιλόπιτας 2018!  :winky: 

Μην εμπιστευεσαι επιπλεον την ειλικρινεια των ιταλων (και οχι μονο )  ... 

Αλλα συνεχιζε να το ψαχνεις μεθοδικα  ! εισαι σε καλο δρομο μη αναμασηματος

----------


## Corvus

συγνωμη για το off topic. :Sign0007: αν δεν εχεις τι να κανεις βαψε τα πουλια σου.

----------


## jk21

Αριστειδη δες το αρχικο αρθρο και θα καταλαβεις αν το λυκοπενιο εχει σαν βασικο λογο παροχης - δοκιμης μονο το βαψιμο ή η αξια του (η διαπιστωμενη εγκριτα ) ειναι και διατροφικη

----------


## Corvus

ενταξει το καταλαβα απλα νομιζω οτι με τα συμπληρωματα και τα φαρμακα εχουμε καταληξει να κανουμε πειραματαζωα τα πουλακια.ειδικα αυτες οι καρδερινες εχουν τραβηξει τα πανδεινα.εγω γι αυτο σταματησα την εκτροφη της καρδερινας.οτι και να κανεις θ αρρωστησει.δεν αναρωτηθηκε ποτε κανεις το γτ αλλα μονο πως θα τη θεραπευσει?μηπως γτ το κλουβι δε της παει οσο και να χτυπαμε το κ...ο μας κατω?Δημητρη το ξερεις οτι το αγαπημενο μου πουλι ειναι η καρδερινα και την αγαπαω περισοτερο κ απ τα κορακια.γτ να επιμενω να τις εκτρεφω?για να τις βλεπω να αρρωσταινουν?μην ακουσω τη κλασικη απαντηση οτι με τη σωστη διαχειρηση δε παθαινουν τπτ...

----------


## jk21

*Οσοι μπορουν* να την εχουν δικια τους , μονο εκει εξω στη φυση , καλα κανουν και σταματανε την εκτροφη , αρκει να προσπαθουν με αλλους τροπους να την εχουν ακομα για πολλα χρονια , ζωντανη , ακμαζουσα  , εκει εξω στη φυση 

*Οσοι δεν τους αρκει και την θελουν σε κλουβι* , πρεπει να πειστουν να την εχουν μονο γεννημενη σε αυτο και οχι αρπαγμενη απ τη φυση 

*Καποιοι αλλοι την θελουν στη φυση* αλλα πρεπει να την εχουν και στην εκτροφη , δακτυλοδικτουμενοι ως κωλοτουμπες ,  εκτειθεμενοι για οτι και να κανουν στην εκτροφη τους , δειχνοντας τον μοναδικο δρομο , για να σταματησει ισως καποτε να αναρωτιεται ο καθενας γιατι αρρωσταινει ... Πηγαινε πισω ... Αριστειδη  και δες ποσα πολλα εχουν αλλαξει απο τοτε που σκεφτεσαι και σκεφτομαι . Στη διατροφη , στη διαμονη , στις θεραπειες (ναι και αυτες ειναι ενα βημα ) αλλα κυριως στο οτι καποτε ελεγες οτι θες να εκτρεφεις και ησουν η εξαιρεση και σημερα ολοι λενε οτι θελουν να εκτρεφουν ή οτι εκτρεφουν  , απλα οσοι πραγματικα εκτρεφουν ειναι ελαχιστοι .Ειναι ομως ενα βημα και αυτο . Ενα βημα που για ατομα που θελουν πολλα περισσοτερα (εσυ , εγω ... ) δεν ειναι αρκετο , δεν εκπεμπει αισιοδοξια αλλα δεν σβηνει την ελπιδα . Η ελπιδα για πολλους ειναι υπαρκτη και εξω απ την παρουσα παρεα .Για μενα οχι . Το greekbirdclub ειναι το μοναδικο που μπορει (θελουν και αλλοι ) που μπορει κατι να αλλαξει  αλλα δεν ειναι ευοιωνα τα πραγματα . Αν καποια μελη μας δεν στηριζανε αυτο το χωρο προσφατα για να μεινει στα διαδικτυακα δρωμενα , ισως και να μην υπηρχε αυτη τη στιγμη που μιλαμε . Αλλα για να ερθουν καλυτερες μερες , δεν ερχονται με εναν μη καρδερινα , να βαζει καθε τοσο τα πουλια του στην καθημερινοτητα τους αλλα οταν πολλοι αλλοι το κανουν και βλεπουμε τις απωλειες , το φλερτ , τις γεννες , τους πεταμενουνους νεοσσους απ τους γονεις , το ρισκο να επιμενουμε να πιστευουμε σε αυτους , το μη ρισκο και την εμπιστοσυνη σε θετους και οτι θα ακολουθησει , που δεν ειναι παντα ευοιωνο οπως νομιζουν οι περισσοτεροι κλπ κλπ κλπ και καθε τι αλλο που μπορει καποιος να παρατηρησει και να μαθει και να μεταφερει , οταν δεν ειναι απλα θεατης στις κερκιδες αλλα πρωταγωνιστης στο κεντρο του θεατρου ...


*Οταν λοιπον αυτοι οι αλλοι*  που  πειραματιζονται , με συναισθηση ευθυνης για οτι μεταφερουν προς τα εξω , δουν οτι ηρθε το πληρωμα του χρονου , θα ερθουν να κανουν τους πρωτους παρεα ...  :wink: 


Ξανα στα << λυκοπενια >> τωρα  ...

----------


## Corvus

αλλα κυριως στο οτι καποτε ελεγες οτι θες να εκτρεφεις και ησουν η εξαιρεση 

Καποτε ηθελα να εκτρεφω και να απελευθερωνω και αυτο εκανα αλλα δεν ειχε κανενα νοημα.ικανοποιουσε μονο την αναγκη μου να εχω καρδερινες κοντα μου.τσαμπα κοπος να βγαζεις 5-10 καρδερινακια το χρονο και μεχρι την επομενη ανοιξη να μενουν 2-3.ψυχοφθορο για τον εκτροφεα να βλεπει τα πουλια που εβγαλε με τοσο κοπο να φουσκωνουν το ενα μετα το αλλο το χειμωνα αλλα κυριως αδικο για τα πουλια.δε λεω μερικα μενουν υγιη αλλα τα περισσοτερα...εφαγα μια φρικη μια μερα και τα αμολησα ολα.και οσα ειχαν δαχτυλιδι τους το κοψα!

----------

